

Stingray Tracking Devices: Who's Got Them? - ser_ocelot
https://www.aclu.org/maps/stingray-tracking-devices-whos-got-them

======
ser_ocelot
Relevant news article from today:
[http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_CENSORING_SURVEILL...](http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_CENSORING_SURVEILLANCE?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-06-12-14-47-09)

